
You've Got Mail Bombs: Tracking Down the Most Dangerous Letters in the World - benbreen
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-most-dangerous-letters-in-the-world/
======
danso
Great title...I would have almost upvoted it on that alone, but the content
itself is interesting. I'm surprised the writer (though maybe it's covered in
the actual book) didn't mention the new surveillance measures in place since
the anthrax attacks, e.g. the photographing of all mail (160 billion pieces a
year!): [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/03/us/postal-service-
confirms...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/03/us/postal-service-confirms-
photographing-all-us-mail.html)

Since I'm already auto-and-permanently-opt-in into this...I thought it
couldn't hurt to take advantage of their new notification service, "Informed
Delivery", where they email you photos of mail headed your way...but I since
haven't received anything. Has anyone gotten it to work?

[http://qz.com/566668/the-united-states-postal-service-
will-n...](http://qz.com/566668/the-united-states-postal-service-will-now-
email-you-your-mail/)

[http://realmail.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.action](http://realmail.usps.com/box/pages/intro/start.action)

